# Facebook App is not saving my recent searches and keeps showing "not recent searches"



## ArmashK (10 mo ago)

Hi there,

So a couple of days ago, I went into my phone settings --> app settings --> Facebook --> and "force closed" the app cuz it was stuck.

Ever since, the app is not showing recent searches. And it's super annoying because I run couple of FB groups and pages etc.. so I have to manually type them every time now to access them as compared to them showing up in the recent searches list previously.

I have tried uninstalling the updates (and bringing FB to the factory version), tried restarting my phone, tried deleting app cache, tried force stopping the app again. Nothing seems to work.

My Phone: Note 10
Software: Android Version 11

Please see the screenshot of what I'm talking about. Also, when I search something, I have noticed that it shows in recent searches for 2 - 3 seconds before disappearing again. LOL

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Best Regards,
Armash


----------

